# Orkut



## CA50 (Dec 18, 2009)

Is it true that one cannot dwnld pics from orkut?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 18, 2009)

lol no just drag the picture to addressbar


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 18, 2009)

If using Firefox try this.
1. Right Click on Page n Select View Page Info.
2. Then Select Media Tab n search for the Pic n save it


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 18, 2009)

^^ Excellent


----------



## Nithu (Dec 18, 2009)

another trick... select the image, copy and paste it in ms word and again copy and paste it in paint and save the image...


----------



## CA50 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks man there r lots solutions.
Hey guys i hav got some audio issue plz check the qna section n help me.


----------

